# Road Bike Rental Recommendations San Diego



## username (Dec 21, 2007)

Staying on Mission Beach Mar 24-31 and looking to rent a decent 54cm top tube road bike during the time there. Any shop recommendations?
On-line search showed Rays, BL bike and sport, San Diego Bike and Kayak Tours (La Jolla), Bike Revolution, Hollands (ways away), San Diego Bike Shop Rental. 
Anyone with experience with these folks? 

Edit: Search old forums before asking questions? Oops. Found Synapticcycles and Moment Cycle Sports from a 2011 thread. Anyone use Synapticcycles? 

Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

I've never heard of Synaptic. Moment I've been to a couple times and they had demo/rental bikes. I'd try calling them and some other prospects and see what you can line up. It's getting close so I wouldn't delay or the good rentals may be reserved.


----------



## felix5150 (Mar 15, 2009)

B&L bike and sport has specialized bikes in their stable for rent. Not sure what Moment has in their rental stable, but they have really good bike fitting services.


----------



## username (Dec 21, 2007)

Going with synaptic, will post how it goes. They have been great on the front end.


----------



## username (Dec 21, 2007)

Synaptic was great. He asked for measurements ahead of time as well as preferred saddle and set things up accordingly. Best for me, he delivered. Would certainly use him again.


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

Glad it worked out. What kind of bike did you end up using from them?


----------



## username (Dec 21, 2007)

Volagi. He also has cervelo and Calfee. Volagi isthecompany recently sued by specialized. Great lines on the bike.


----------



## mmackinlay (Sep 17, 2011)

I've had friends rent from B&L in Solana - but that was 2 years ago before change of ownership so can't comment.


----------

